# Roadkill



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Saturday afternoon took a trip to Park City for Mother's Day dinner. 

I was amazed at the number and age of roadkill. Who's job is removal and why can't they do it? Either our system isn't working or someone needs to step it up.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Some of that is contracted out by UDOT to a private company...not sure exactly where their boundaries are. I too have been seeing quite a few pancaked deer this spring on the roads.

It seems the high fences help but aren't 100% and that the winter didn't kill all the deer either because there are still plenty to hit with a car this spring.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

KineKilla said:


> Some of that is contracted out by UDOT to a private company...not sure exactly where their boundaries are. I too have been seeing quite a few pancaked deer this spring on the roads.
> 
> It seems the high fences help but aren't 100% and that the winter didn't kill all the deer either because there are still plenty to hit with a car this spring.


Whomever that company is they should be fired. Not hard to take a call and go remove an animal.


----------

